# Rogue One: A Star Wars Story: Spinoff wird nicht mit Lauftext starten



## Darkmoon76 (24. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: A Star Wars Story: Spinoff wird nicht mit Lauftext starten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: A Star Wars Story: Spinoff wird nicht mit Lauftext starten


----------



## Frullo (24. November 2016)

Melken, melken, melken, melken, melken - bis die Kuh umfällt  

Zum Glück 



Spoiler



ist Han den "Opfer an die dunkle Seite"-Tod gestorben


 wodurch Disney mich vom Star Wars-Fieber definitiv und unwiderbringlich geheilt hat. Was nicht heissen soll, dass ich mir Star Wars-Filme nicht mehr gerne ansehe. Nur ist die einstige innige Liebe weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2016)

Bin überrascht dass nicht John Williams, sondern Michael Giacchino("Star Trek") den Score beiliefert. Könnte interessant werden.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin überrascht dass nicht John Williams, sondern Michael Giacchino("Star Trek") den Score beiliefert. Könnte interessant werden.



Der Mann ist halt auch nicht mehr der jüngste und arbeitet ja bereits an Episode 8.


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2016)

Bei Rogue One lebt aber Han noch. Weil das eben kurz vor Episode IV spielt. Außerdem soll es ja noch einen Stand-Alone-Film aus Hans Jugendzeit geben. Aber daß man Han aus dem Cast für die Episoden VIII und ff. gestrichen hat ist echt ärgerlich. War für mich war er mit DER Identitätscharakter von SW neben Luke und R2D2 und C3PO. Allerdings hat Harrison Ford auch schon das Alter. Und Georgieboy hat Jahrzehnte leider lieber die klassische Triolgie zigmal überarbeitet statt die Episoden VII bis xx zu bringen. Schade.

Da bin ich mal gespannt was man für die beiden weiteren Teile der Triolgie im Köcher hat.


----------



## Frullo (24. November 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Rogue One lebt aber Han noch. Weil das eben kurz vor Episode IV spielt. Außerdem soll es ja noch einen Stand-Alone-Film aus Hans Jugendzeit geben. Aber daß man Han aus dem Cast für die Episoden VIII und ff. gestrichen hat ist echt ärgerlich. War für mich war er mit DER Identitätscharakter von SW neben Luke und R2D2 und C3PO. Allerdings hat Harrison Ford auch schon das Alter. Und Georgieboy hat Jahrzehnte leider lieber die klassische Triolgie zigmal überarbeitet statt die Episoden VII bis xx zu bringen. Schade.
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt was man für die beiden weiteren Teile der Triolgie im Köcher hat.



Da ich schon zig-mal in diesem Forum deswegen "angemacht" wurde, weiterhin in Spoiler 



Spoiler



Mir geht es nicht darum, dass Han tot ist - jeder muss mal sterben. Mir geht es darum, wie er gestorben ist: Als Opfergabe an die dunkle Seite durch seinen Sohn, um den Übergang zur dunklen Seite zu vollziehen. Mir geht es darum, wie mit meinen Kindheitshelden Han, Luke und Leia in Episode VII verfahren wurde. Denn: Sie wurden mehr oder minder alle zu Versagern gemacht.


Luke: Hatte Probleme die nächste Jedi-Generation hochzuziehen, also hat er sich verkrochen.

Leia: Führt nach wie vor eine "Rebellentruppe" an, obschon das Imperium vor mehreren Jahrzehnten besiegt wurde - anstatt die neue Republik sattelfest zu machen.

Han: Er hat als Ehemann versagt, er hat als Vater versagt - und er lässt sich den Falken klauen! Also macht er wieder dubiose Geschäfte mit dubiosen Gestalten. Und er stirbt - nicht den glorreichen Tod eines Obi-Wans, der den Helden die Flucht ermöglicht. Nicht den glorreichen Tod eines Anakin Skywalkers, der die Galaxis von der Gestalt des Imperators befreit. Nein: Er stirbt als Opfergabe an die dunkle Seite, durch die Hand seines verzogenen Sohnes.  

Muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ich von dem Film nach wie vor irgendwie angepisst bin? 

Die jungen, neu eingeführten Charaktere sind sympathisch und haben Potential, keine Frage. Aber wie mit den alten verfahren wurde, wirkt irgendwie... respektlos.


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2016)

Naja ich werde mir bezüglich Episode VII eh meine Meinung bilden. Habe mir die noch nicht auf Bluray geholt weil ich bislang nirgend die 3D-Fassung entdeckt habe. Und doppelt will ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Frullo (24. November 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ich werde mir bezüglich Episode VII eh meine Meinung bilden. Habe mir die noch nicht auf Bluray geholt weil ich bislang nirgend die 3D-Fassung entdeckt habe. Und doppelt will ich nicht kaufen.



Verstehe ich nicht: Hast Du denn nun Episode VII noch nicht gesehen, dass Du Dir noch keine Meinung gebildet hast? Oder meintest Du Episode VIII?


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2016)

Ich spreche exakt von Episode VII. Episode VIII lief doch noch nicht mal im Kino. Geschweige denn gäbe es die schon auf Bluray. Im Gegensatz zu Episode VII die es schon seit April oder Mai? auf Bluray gibt (nur noch nicht als 3D). Dieses Jahr kommt erst einmal Rogue One und Ep. VIII kommt Ende 2018 ins Kino wenn ich den Zeitplan noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Frullo (24. November 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich spreche exakt von Episode VII. Episode VIII lief doch noch nicht mal im Kino. Geschweige denn gäbe es die schon auf Bluray. Im Gegensatz zu Episode VII die es schon seit April oder Mai? auf Bluray gibt (nur noch nicht als 3D). Dieses Jahr kommt erst einmal Rogue One und Ep. VIII kommt Ende 2018 ins Kino wenn ich den Zeitplan noch richtig im Kopf habe.



Heisst das: Du hast Episode VII noch nicht gesehen und Dir daher noch keine Meinung gebildet?


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2016)

Exakt. Und wenn man vom Teufel spricht: Habe eben im Medimax die SW VII 3D CE entdeckt und gleich geholt.


----------



## Frullo (24. November 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Exakt. Und wenn man vom Teufel spricht: Habe eben im Medimax die SW VII 3D CE entdeckt und gleich geholt.



Na dann, viel Spass!


----------



## LOX-TT (24. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin überrascht dass nicht John Williams, sondern Michael Giacchino("Star Trek") den Score beiliefert. Könnte interessant werden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



das war schon länger bekannt. Williams macht dann wieder Episode VIII (und hoffentlich auch noch IX, ist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste, leider)



MichaelG schrieb:


> Habe mir die noch nicht auf Bluray geholt weil ich bislang nirgend die 3D-Fassung entdeckt habe.



die ist gestern (oder heute) erschienen 

edit: Ah les grad dass du es ja schon geholt hast


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2016)

naja, ist ja nicht das erste mal das jemand anderes etwas zum Star Wars Gesamt Score beigetragen haben und ich weiß nicht, lief bei Ewoks ein Lauftext vorne weg?


----------

